# Aguilar's Home Theater System



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

My home theater is upstairs in our bonus room. We have dedicated for just the Theater.

Here is a list of our current equipment:

Marantz 5003
Atlantic Technologies A-2000 Amp 7X120
Sony PS3
Sheng-Ya CD-S10 - Tube CD Player (really not using since this room is for movies and tv only)
Comcast Hi-Def DVR
PSB speakers-Fronts are Image T55 towers; Center is C60 and the rears are a no name in wall (4)
Twin SVS 16/46 pc+ subs
Mitsubishi HC 4900 1080P Projector
Stewart 92" Screen

And most importantly, the popcorn machine :bigsmile:

In our family room we currenly have:

Sony KP-57WS500 57" Wide Screen RPTV
No current stereo
PSB T15 bookshelf speakers (not hooked up to anything yet)
Wii
Denon 1600 DVD Player

I just purchased the Marantz 5003 and decomissioned my Outlaw 950. If I was ambious, I would hook up the Outlaw downstairs and take the amp from the theater room, but nah, too much work.

Jeff Aguilar


----------

